# Klickpedalschuhe in Größe 32



## trmk3 (22. Oktober 2008)

Moin, lange habe ich nach Klickpedalschuhen für meinen Sohn gesucht: Leider erfolglos.

Da kam mir eine Idee, wie wäre es mit einem Eigenbau. Natürlich wollte ich nicht einen ganzen Schuh bauen, aber einen vorhandenen umbauen.
Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Schuh bin ich bei Fußballschuhen hängengeblieben. Gibt es in jeder Größe und sie haben eine feste Sohle mit sehr hohem Profil (Stollen)
So hier nun ein paar Bilder.
(Eigentlich wollte ich die Bilder hier her und in groß haben. Muss mir die Anleitung noch mal durchlesen. Ist mein erster Beitrag.)
Um die Sohle steifer zu machen, die Cleats zu befestigen und zu verhindern, dass sich die Pedalen in den Schuh drücken, habe ich für innen eine Einlegesohle aus Alublech geschnitten.
Nach weiterer Erprobung musste noch aus etwas dickerem Al-Blech eine Unterlage zwischen Cleats und originaler Sohle zugeschnitten werden. 
Mittlerweile funktionieren die Schuhe sehr gut.
Zum Schluss noch ne Frage: Wo bekomme ich leichte MTB-Decken (Reifen) in 24" her?
Gruß Arne


----------



## chris5000 (23. Oktober 2008)

sehr coole Aktion 

War Dir DMT bekannt? Die haben Schuhe ab 33, die eher klein ausfallen sollen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (24. Oktober 2008)

Und wie willst Du dir sicher sein, dass die Position, in der du die Cleats an den Schuh schraubst, die richtige für deinen Sohn ist? Oder haste dein Schuhmacherkonzept so verfeinert, dass du eine verstellbare Cleatschiene im Fussballschuh hast?

Einfach Cleats an einen Schuh tackern und seinem Sohn anziehen, nur damit er mit Klickpedalen fahren kann? Hey klar, warum warten bis es seine Knie im Alter selbst kaputt macht, wenn Papi durch selbstgebastelte Fussballbikeschuhe schon im Kindesalter durch Fehlstellung für Knieprobleme sorgen kann...! 

Traurig sowas von eifrigen Bikerpapas zu lesen...
Warum es wohl keine Klickpedale in Größe 26 für Pucky-Räder gibt...???


----------



## trmk3 (25. Oktober 2008)

_jazzman_ schrieb:


> Einfach Cleats an einen Schuh tackern und seinem Sohn anziehen, nur damit er mit Klickpedalen fahren kann?


 

Da unterstellt der jazzman aber ganz schön stümperhaftes Vorgehen! 

Gruß
Arne


----------

